# STUFFED belly pics



## JASmith (Nov 14, 2012)

I had a look back through the forum, and I didn't see any threads for pics of us when we are stuffed. How about it, folks? Anyone up to gorging, and then taking a pic of your belly for on here?


----------



## Aurora (Nov 14, 2012)

Challenge accepted. 

View attachment aurora_stuffedbelly.jpg


----------



## azerty (Nov 15, 2012)

What a nice, round and big belly. Beautiful


----------



## JASmith (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks much for getting the ball rolling, Aurora!
May I be so bold as to ask what you've got in there?


----------



## rustydog7 (Nov 15, 2012)

Gorgeous sexy stuffed belly Aurora. you're beautiful.:eat1::eat1:


----------



## Aurora (Nov 15, 2012)

Hehe aw thanks. That pic is from a couple months ago. If I remember correctly I had just had a whole bunch of spaghetti.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Nov 16, 2012)

Aurora said:


> Challenge accepted.



your belly looks very hot....makes me wanna rubb yours :wubu:


----------



## JASmith (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope to be adding a pic later on tonight or tomorrow...Gotta figure out what to eat, though. I believe that there will be beer involved...Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## JASmith (Nov 16, 2012)

A Triple Baconater with Large Fries, a piece of pizza, 3 beers, and a large bowl of ice cream.
 

View attachment IMG_20121116_192141.jpg


----------



## Aurora (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice meal! You have an interesting belly shape. It looks like you used to be bigger. Regaining?


----------



## JASmith (Nov 17, 2012)

Aurora said:


> Nice meal! You have an interesting belly shape. It looks like you used to be bigger. Regaining?


Thank you, Aurora. I was bigger; somewhere in the 230-240 range(I'm 5'9"), but I have no idea what I am now. I don't weigh myself.


----------



## JASmith (Nov 19, 2012)

It occurs that I didn't answer completely, sorry. I am not gaining.


----------



## JASmith (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope to see some stuffed belly pics put up on Thanksgiving! All are welcome; they just gotta be big and round. Take Care, All.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 23, 2012)

Cute thread! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## JASmith (Nov 23, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> Cute thread! &#65533;&#65533;


Where's yours?


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 4, 2012)

Super stuffed belly getting rubbed after an extreme feeding session! 

View attachment DSCF4851.jpg


----------



## azerty (Dec 4, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Super stuffed belly getting rubbed after an extreme feeding session!



Very nice


----------



## JASmith (Dec 4, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Super stuffed belly getting rubbed after an extreme feeding session!



I was hoping to entice you over to this thread; I know how much you enjoy a good stuffing! Great picture! May I ask what you have in there?


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Dec 4, 2012)

Contribution


----------



## JASmith (Dec 4, 2012)

Elementary_penguin said:


> Contribution



You gonna make it? Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 5, 2012)

JASmith said:


> I was hoping to entice you over to this thread; I know how much you enjoy a good stuffing! Great picture! May I ask what you have in there?



I was funnel fed a weight gain shake, and then chocolate strawberries and chocolate syrup! It was amazing!


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Dec 7, 2012)

Great jobs Aurora and Kit!

All the best,

Chris


----------



## rustydog7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Aurora said:


> Challenge accepted.



Thanks Aurora, that's a beautiful sexy belly, it should be stuffed every day.. your beautiful.


----------



## JASmith (Jan 3, 2013)

Just bumping the thread. Now that everyone has finished digesting the holiday meals(and packing on the pounds!), is anyone out there willing to contribute?


----------



## JASmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Big Fat Belly!:eat1: 

View attachment IMG_20130105_190118.jpg


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Apr 8, 2013)

Here is my pizza belly


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 25, 2013)

View attachment 107940


Trying to lift a full belly lol


----------



## azerty (Apr 25, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 107940
> 
> 
> Trying to lift a full belly lol



Very nice


----------



## Dex (Apr 25, 2013)

My Goodness FatAndProud, what a beautiful belly you have.:wubu:


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 25, 2013)

My stuffed and bloated belly after 3 large McDonalds burgers and fries


----------



## azerty (Apr 26, 2013)

GainingGloria said:


> My stuffed and bloated belly after 3 large McDonalds burgers and fries



Very nice belly


----------



## sophie lou (Apr 26, 2013)

fantastic picture Gloria. Your belly looks great and i love your underwear


----------



## BigFA (Apr 26, 2013)

Beautiful Gloria, just beautiful.:smitten:


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 26, 2013)

Aw thanks guys! That was a fun night!


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 27, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 107940
> 
> 
> Trying to lift a full belly lol


I like what I see.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 28, 2013)

Blockierer said:


> I like what I see.



I want an FA like you, Blockie!!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 29, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 107940
> 
> 
> Trying to lift a full belly lol



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FatAndProud again." 

:wubu:


----------



## tony101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Moyseku (May 9, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 107940
> 
> 
> Trying to lift a full belly lol



Thats a nice sexy belly, seems it is getting bigger and prettier theese days :eat1:


----------



## computer (May 15, 2013)

GainingGloria said:


> My stuffed and bloated belly after 3 large McDonalds burgers and fries




wow gloria Hot pic Keep up the good work


----------



## bbwsrule (May 23, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 107940
> 
> 
> Trying to lift a full belly lol



That is one megagut! Love it!


----------



## FatAndProud (May 30, 2013)

I've a feeling lots of people don't take pictures of their stuffed bellies lol


----------



## jennam (May 31, 2013)

:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:

Italian night fun! And, there is still dessert! I have one happy, fat belly! Oh, being fat is deliciously fun! Grow belly grow!


----------



## jennam (May 31, 2013)

okay....after dessert. Nicely packed. Still room though... My belly rolls cry out for more, don't you think?


----------



## bbwsrule (Jun 4, 2013)

jennam said:


> okay....after dessert. Nicely packed. Still room though... My belly rolls cry out for more, don't you think?



Yes, I do! Beautiful belly.


----------



## snowfish7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Is there anything more sensual than a woman with a full belly who loves her size, shape and being full? Jennam is well on her way!


----------



## bbwsrule (Jun 18, 2013)

jennam said:


> :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:
> 
> Italian night fun! And, there is still dessert! I have one happy, fat belly! Oh, being fat is deliciously fun! Grow belly grow!



It isn't so easy to see the contours in this picture, but it sure looks enticingly big!


----------



## azerty (Jun 19, 2013)

jennam said:


> :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:
> 
> Italian night fun! And, there is still dessert! I have one happy, fat belly! Oh, being fat is deliciously fun! Grow belly grow!



Looks good


----------



## BigFA (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, Jennam as Snowfish said there is nothing better than watching you stuff and grow. Giving in and getting fat is fun. Keep sharing. You are looking more delectable with each additional pound.:smitten:


----------



## JASmith (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Folks,
Back from an extended absence and hoping to see some big, stuffed bellies!
Thanks to all of those who have contributed, so far!


----------



## JASmith (Sep 20, 2013)

Just finished up half an entire deep dish, cheese pizza, a large sprite, and two beers...I'm gonna explode, and here's the proof... 

View attachment IMAG0028[1].jpg


----------



## Oona (Sep 24, 2013)

Last nights full belly (sorry for the poor quality) 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## JASmith (Sep 24, 2013)

Oona said:


> Last nights full belly (sorry for the poor quality)


Excellent! That's what I like to see!


----------



## balletguy (Sep 24, 2013)

Oona said:


> Last nights full belly (sorry for the poor quality)



You take such good pictures of yourself. You look adorable


----------



## Oona (Sep 25, 2013)

balletguy said:


> You take such good pictures of yourself. You look adorable



Aw thank ^.^



JASmith said:


> Excellent! That's what I like to see!



Thanks, other than the poor picture quality, I thought it was perfect for this thread ^.^


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 25, 2013)

Oona said:


> Last nights full belly (sorry for the poor quality)



Don't apologize. I'd rep if i could! :smitten:


----------



## murgiverde (Sep 29, 2013)

Um not really stuffed, but nicely full:eat1:

View attachment Picture0339.jpg


View attachment Picture0340.jpg


----------



## reuben6380 (Oct 4, 2013)

Well fed on hamburgers and hot dogs outside to celebrate the arrival of fall... at least as fall as it gets down here. We even used the slip n' slide...not me, the kids (ok once and it was a very poor choice on my part) ..gravity is not a fat mans friend and the ground is really hard btw.











I know the ladies hate the headless shots but darnit Jim, my arms are only so long and theres a lot of gut! So a supplemental secondary shot of the face will have to do


----------



## Oona (Oct 4, 2013)

I was running late this morning and didn't eat breakfast. By 10AM, I was starving. 

I just enjoyed a very large double bacon cheeseburger, large fries, and I'm sipping on an extra large soda now... I poked it because that's all the "give" it has because I'm so full... 

View attachment photo 1.JPG


View attachment photo 2.JPG


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 6, 2013)

Oona said:


> I was running late this morning and didn't eat breakfast. By 10AM, I was starving.
> 
> I just enjoyed a very large double bacon cheeseburger, large fries, and I'm sipping on an extra large soda now... I poked it because that's all the "give" it has because I'm so full...



Looking very nice Oona


----------



## geekybibabe (Oct 8, 2013)

What a beautiful belly! 



reuben6380 said:


> Well fed on hamburgers and hot dogs outside to celebrate the arrival of fall... at least as fall as it gets down here. We even used the slip n' slide...not me, the kids (ok once and it was a very poor choice on my part) ..gravity is not a fat mans friend and the ground is really hard btw.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 13, 2013)

I say Oona wins the thread *applauds her effort*


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2013)

When in Rome...


----------



## JASmith (Oct 15, 2013)

Oona said:


> I was running late this morning and didn't eat breakfast. By 10AM, I was starving.
> 
> I just enjoyed a very large double bacon cheeseburger, large fries, and I'm sipping on an extra large soda now... I poked it because that's all the "give" it has because I'm so full...


Another great set of pics, Oona!


----------



## JASmith (Nov 28, 2013)

Today is the day that this thread was designed for folks. Lets see those stuffed bellies!


----------



## JASmith (Nov 28, 2013)

JASmith said:


> Today is the day that this thread was designed for folks. Lets see those stuffed bellies!


Here's my belly today. I thought that the turkey was supposed to be stuffed! 

View attachment Picture.jpg


----------



## Flabulous (Nov 29, 2013)

Here's my belly, taken about 2 weeks ago after a nice big meal  

View attachment flabs belly.jpg


----------



## azerty (Nov 29, 2013)

JASmith said:


> Here's my belly today. I thought that the turkey was supposed to be stuffed!





Flabulous said:


> Here's my belly, taken about 2 weeks ago after a nice big meal



Very nice bellies. I wish I could have one like them sometime


----------



## JASmith (Nov 29, 2013)

Flabulous said:


> Here's my belly, taken about 2 weeks ago after a nice big meal


Very nice belly!


----------



## JASmith (Nov 29, 2013)

azerty said:


> Very nice bellies. I wish I could have one like them sometime


Thank you.


----------



## azerty (Nov 29, 2013)

Here is mine, stuffed, but not realy fat yet. One day I hope 




Picture taken 2 weeks ago


----------



## JASmith (Nov 29, 2013)

azerty said:


> Here is mine, stuffed, but not realy fat yet. One day I hope


Nice job, man! You'll get there...


----------



## azerty (Nov 29, 2013)

JASmith said:


> Nice job, man! You'll get there...



Thank you


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2013)

Turkey-stuffed belly! 

View attachment kushstuffedliketurkey.jpg


----------



## azerty (Dec 1, 2013)

Aurora said:


> Turkey-stuffed belly!



Very nice


----------



## JASmith (Dec 1, 2013)

Aurora said:


> Turkey-stuffed belly!



=-O There's a lot of turkey in that belly, I'll betcha...


----------

